
C++ Value Categories - adrianancona
https://ncona.com/2019/11/cpp-value-categories/
======
YayamiOmate
With all due respect but it looks like a trimmed down copy-paste from
cppreference. I dont think they are original themselves, but they don't
pretend to be imho. Maybe it's just the same source.

Information-wise it's nothing more and slightly less. So I'd suggest checking
the other source.

------
saagarjha
> Lvalue stands for locator value.

Wait, I thought it was for a value that could appear on the "left" hand side
of an expression…

~~~
IshKebab
It is.

~~~
tempodox
That would make the term “modifiable lvalue” pointless. You can look it up in
the standard.

~~~
IshKebab
Why? It is definitely from "left" (and rvalue is from "right"). It's pretty
obvious.

If you need proof you can look it up in the standard:

[https://stackoverflow.com/a/15765936/265521](https://stackoverflow.com/a/15765936/265521)

------
mike_hock
Worst writeup on the subject I've seen so far.

~~~
giomasce
I agree: I do not master C++ value categories, but I am pretty sure there are
a few errors. And you don't get to understand much anyway. Does anybody know
some better writeup on the subject? It is probably the biggest core C++ topic
that I still have to properly digest.

------
tempodox
> An lvalue is something that occupies a memory location.

Not necessarily. It might also inhabit a register.

> When C++ introduced the const keyword...

As of Stroustrup's first publication of “The C++ Programming Language”, C++
has always had the `const` qualifier.

There may be more errors, but this should be enough to discard this writeup
and seek enlightenment from a qualified source.

